# Transposing software recommendations?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Our band's set list is growing and I'm finding it harder to keep all of the tunes straight in my head - which means I need to spend more time practicing without the band, which means playing along with recordings. A lot of the tunes we do are not in the original keys, so I'm looking for software that will take a WAV or MP3 file and transpose it without changing tempo. I'm looking for something that will run on a PC running Windows 7. Any recommendations?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have song surgeon in my mac, they also made a bigger one for windows www.songsurgeon.com have a look there is a trial version.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

amazing slow downer works very well

http://www.ronimusic.com/amsldowin.htm


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Song Surgeon looks promising.

I like the price of the Amazing Slow Downer, but there is no indication whether or not I can create a new file of the song in the new key - do you know if this is a feature of the program?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I use Transcribe! by seventhstring.com... works very well.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I just use Slow Down Music Player - a free app on my phone.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dradlin said:


> I use Transcribe! by seventhstring.com... works very well.


I've been using transcribe for years. light weight and effective.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Audacity, which is free works. Drag your tune in, select all, then under "effects" change pitch.


----------

